# Foursome



## Marsha (Jan 13, 2005)

accrylic on canvas...


----------



## mygrain (Jan 15, 2005)

Four brush strokes? Brillant and beautiful. great job. It's hard to keep thing simple but full of life.


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 17, 2005)

oh lovely, this minimal type of stuff really appeals me! I dig it 8) . Althought the title misled me a bit


----------



## Tammy (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree - I really like this


----------

